# My Cruze doesn't accelerate. HELP



## chevycruzedriver (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been driving my Chevy Cruze since December last year. Started last week, I've been noticing weird stuff going on. This is my first car and I have zero know-how with this stuff. So please help me.

- car jerks when accelerating
- makes weird noises mostly from the back

The latest would be, it doesn't accelerate. AT ALL. I was driving earlier, then there was a stop sign so I stopped. The the Go signal came, put it on D then push the gas pedal but I was not moving. I've been hitting the gas pedal really hard but nothing happend. I was like a moving snail at more than 3rpm.
Then I went on the road side. Restarted the engine. Then same thing happened. What I did *since I really don't have any idea' I pushed and pushed the gas pedal. Then luckily I was able to get the car running.

I hope you guys can give me advise on what to do, what to check. Thanks!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I presume there has been no problems prior to this? See your dealer but, sounds like it could be a bad ground. There have been many instances of that on this forum and I believe there is a TSB for this.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Noticed my brand new Cruze was stumbling when I first drove it home late on a Thursday night. Next morning, pulled the plugs, pitched those NGK's and replaced with my favorite Autolites gaped to 26 mils. Also noticed the springs inside those rubber boots were hanging up in a shoulder. Stretched those springs out so this wouldn't happen.

What a difference this made.

Another possibility is what you are putting in the tank. I only use ethanol free 91 octane gas in my Cruze from the busiest gas stations. Already had a bad mix using ethanol and could barely do 45 mph. Whoever said alcohol and gas doesn't mix knew what their were talking about.

Kids seem to have this problem by also getting water in the tank, engine will stall, and may take 20 minutes before it will start again. After we towed the car home, with my fuel pump pressure tester pouring fuel into a glass container, could show them this water. 

Can't out rule electrical problems either. Another thing I did with my Cruze, cleaned all the battery terminals, a bunch of those on top of the battery, kind of a poor spot close to acid. Used silicone grease on everything and used a torque wrench.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds like there might be a problem with your transmission. If your engine is turning 3K RPM and your barely moving, it might be an indication of it slipping. Any check engine light? 

You need to get the dealer to take a look at your car before you cause more damage driving it like that.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I read 3rpm for the tach speed, if 3,000 rpm, really have a low AT fluid problem and burning up clutches like crazy. 

Ha, have this communication problem with my own kids, even spending hours on the phone discussing symptoms and asking questions. Just say the heck with it and drive over, to find a completely different problem. Think they take after their mother.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What year , what model cruzen do you have ?
We need more specific details in order to advise !


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

brian v said:


> What year , what model cruzen do you have ?
> We need more specific details in order to advise !


What Brian, you aren't a mind reader?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I will get right on that 1 Nick ,, If OP can limp into an auto parrts store and get a code to follow we will all be better clued in . A Dealer might be his best option .. shoot too many Variables to address we can only speculate at this point in time .. so best guess a bad coil pack ...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> I will get right on that 1 Nick ,, If OP can limp into an auto parrts store and get a code to follow we will all be better clued in . A Dealer might be his best option .. shoot too many Variables to address we can only speculate at this point in time .. *so best guess a bad coil pack* ...


The odds someone is having My kinda problems? 

OP,

P0300 should be the code and did you get check everyting messages and flashing check engine light the entire time you tried to accelerate?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 131842


Favorite tool for testing coil, a spark gap tester, would expect a 3/8" spark from an HEI coil. Along with a gated bipolar transistor, zener protected driven by a pulse generator.

Should be possible with the Cruze four coil pack, haven't checked the shop manual yet to even learn if they give the pinouts, and would have to find a suitable connector pin.










Or do a conductivity test to make my own circuit diagram, won't be the first time. If one coil is bad, may not even be the coil but a poor connection someplace. Easiest solution would be to lay out 105 bucks for a new one.

Yet another good old fashion test would be a cylinder balance test, where each coil output is shorted to ground for about a second to see around a 50 rpm drop on a tach. Would have to run four insulated wires up to do this. But never know what I am going to do until the time comes.

With misfire problems, always start off with a compression test, this is easy on the Cruze. Not easy on a FWD with a V-8, can't even see the four back spark plug holes let alone try to hook up a compression gauge.

Still feel codes are a bad joke, but do give a hint as to whether you have a bad gas gap or engine misfire problems. Wish they left timing marks on these things, what, another 15 cents? Using an old plug drilled out with a dowel plugged in, could rock the #1 cylinder back and forth to locate TDC and form my own timing marks.

Love to hear when I bring my Cruze into a dealer with the brake pedal going to the floor, you don't have a problem, we ain't getting any codes.


----------



## Trinpope567 (Jan 21, 2021)

I just bought a used 2014 Chevy Cruze LT and my dumbass didnt test drive the **** thing. We got in it, fueled it up, and took off. Luckily I didnt take the highways home because I'm going at 7RPM and can ONLY GO 30 MPH. That's including up and downhill. 

The car said it needed an oil change and appeared to be low on transmission fluid but I'm not sure that's really what this problem is. 

Can someone please help? This is my first time having a car.


----------



## Ag like eh g (May 31, 2021)

I had an issue with valve cover and intake manifold there is a plug on the left of the intake manifold back left of the motor where the turbo plugs in mine was un plugged cuz i think buddy messed it up when he changed the intake manifold and valve covers there is a zip tie on mine cuz it would not stay in so you can make sure stuff is plugged in and check the hose from the boost pressure controller sane spot there is a black hose with a green line on it mine was cracked had to change it and pcv across left side of motor was cracked lota of issues but its been better i had 160 k power train warranty and might be recall on valve cover and intake manifold but make sure you have right oil and right anti freeze i know it seems simple but it is the little things that get us mine was whistling squealing turns out it was the black hose with green line on it and pcv i think both were part of the issue mine is at 172k


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Trinpope567 said:


> I just bought a used 2014 Chevy Cruze LT and my dumbass didnt test drive the **** thing. We got in it, fueled it up, and took off. Luckily I didnt take the highways home because I'm going at 7RPM and can ONLY GO 30 MPH. That's including up and downhill.
> 
> The car said it needed an oil change and appeared to be low on transmission fluid but I'm not sure that's really what this problem is.
> 
> Can someone please help? This is my first time having a car.


Welcome Aboard!

If you are still around, read the old posts and refer to them in a new post. More likely to get help right away.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ag like eh g said:


> I had an issue with valve cover and intake manifold there is a plug on the left of the intake manifold back left of the motor where the turbo plugs in mine was un plugged cuz i think buddy messed it up when he changed the intake manifold and valve covers there is a zip tie on mine cuz it would not stay in so you can make sure stuff is plugged in and check the hose from the boost pressure controller sane spot there is a black hose with a green line on it mine was cracked had to change it and pcv across left side of motor was cracked lota of issues but its been better i had 160 k power train warranty and might be recall on valve cover and intake manifold but make sure you have right oil and right anti freeze i know it seems simple but it is the little things that get us mine was whistling squealing turns out it was the black hose with green line on it and pcv i think both were part of the issue mine is at 172k


Welcome Aboard!

Read this:
*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

